# How Hot Can Canned Goods Get?



## kaylinda (Jul 30, 2004)

Something I never thought about before....but how warm do you think a room can get before the temperature will affect canned goods?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## chef heather (Aug 17, 2004)

The question more is how hot can a 
"room" GET??  What "room" are your canned goods in? Do you reside inside a furnace? A nuclear reactor?  My kitchen gets very hot in summertime, but certainly not hot enough to affect my canned goods. Remember the reason for canned foods to begin with: Preservation in all forms of bad conditions. A canned food would have to be boiled, lid on (eeek...let's not talk explosions of metal, shall we??  ) before any danger ensued. What exactly is your concern? Be more specific. :chef:


----------



## kaylinda (Jul 30, 2004)

We are building on a storage room that will be insulated...but no air conditioning. In the summer our outside temps can reach 110...
We feel our room will be 20 degrees cooler...or 90. Just wondered if keeping any kind of food at 90 degrees for too long would hurt it....and how long is too long?


----------



## chef heather (Aug 17, 2004)

http://www.foodreference.com/html/tc...shelflife.html

I am sure there are other references on the internet as well. Use "canned food shelf life" and "canned food safety" as key words for searches.


----------

